# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Pro apo Kunder Hack-erave?

## Mr-Bledi

Kohen e fundit Hackerat fillestare jane shtuar ne mase edhe na e kan shpifur me vjedhjen e Msn-ve, facebook-eve apo edhe te siteve te internetit. Por hackerat na sjellin shume gjera te mira kur i kemi shok sepse na japin premiuma falas! 

Ju jeni pro apo kunder??

----------


## Ksanthi

Skam ndonje hacker shok , do doja shume te kisha ti futesha njerit ne fb .
Po hacker per te vjedhur mendimet ka???????

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Ksanthi ahahah 
nqs do na e co me Pm ate emrin se ta bejme ne hack panvaresisht se e urrej ket gje!  :perqeshje:

----------


## ooooo

> Skam ndonje hacker shok , do doja shume te kisha ti futesha njerit ne fb .
> Po hacker per te vjedhur mendimet ka???????


te ndihmoj une mi, mp dhe bac u kry hahahhaha :Lulja3:

----------


## ILMGAP

jam pro ...... atehere kur thyejne f.b, msn etj.

jam kunder ....... kur shperndajne premium falas.

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Me duket se doje te thoje te kunderten don't???

----------


## s0ni

Kur me gjejne libra qe dua pa leke si te jem kundra  :shkelje syri:  ....Pro kur perdoret per te mire

----------


## ooooo

shkurt ky sondazhi duhet te kish edhe opsionin "vende vende po , vende vende jo "  :perqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

> Me duket se doje te thoje te kunderten don't???


jo nuk doja te thoja te kunderten!  :i terbuar: 

apo nuk lejohet te them ate qe dua ?

duhet ta ndryshoj postimin ?

----------


## Troyan.

Shumica e juve e keni kuptuar gabimisht termin "hacker".
Hacker-i nuk eshte nje kriminel. Per nje perkufizmin deri diku te sakte per hacker mund te thuhet eksplorues.
Ajo qe ju mendoni per hacker-at ata jane CRACKERS. Por nuk keni faj se ka shume dhe shume njerez qe e kuptojne gabimisht, por ne nje fare forme po na ofendoni neve hacker-ave lol  :xx:

----------


## ILMGAP

> Shumica e juve e keni kuptuar gabimisht termin "hacker".
> Hacker-i nuk eshte nje kriminel. Per nje perkufizmin deri diku te sakte per hacker mund te thuhet eksplorues.
> Ajo qe ju mendoni per hacker-at ata jane CRACKERS. Por nuk keni faj se ka shume dhe shume njerez qe e kuptojne gabimisht, por ne nje fare forme po na ofendoni neve hacker-ave lol


o lale ....... dhe hackerat jane te ndare sic jane te gjithe gjerat tjera .......... ne pozitive dhe negative .............. si fete dhe ateizmi ........ njera te bo njeri - tjetra satan  :perqeshje:  lol

-------

kshu dhe hackerat ........ disa jane qe te lene pa para ......... disa jane qe te pasurojne  :buzeqeshje: 
qe realisht do te thote "ma rruve, te rruva, brisku i berberit".

----------


## Mr-Bledi

Troyan. ti qe je hacker neve na eshte sulmuar nje warez shume i mire edhe na eshte bere komplet hack, pra ai po qe eshte hacking  :i ngrysur:  kurse keta premiumet e keta kan filluar me i bere me Steal!

----------


## Mr-Bledi

strange lale ti je tralala
akoma s'te ka dal inati i ndeshjes 
Forza inter!

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Kunder !

Hacker = Hajdut ! 

Ai qe vjedhe nje program, vjedhe edhe nje shtepi ! e me shum....

----------


## Force-Intruder

1. Nuk ekzistojne "Hackers Fillestare" !!! 

2. Te gjithe ata qe kane votuar kunder, le te pyesin ne fillim vetveten nese kane perdorur kurre nje program te licensuar jo-zyrtarisht, nese degjojne mp3 pa i blere, nese kane pare nje film pa qene nevoja ta blejne.

3. Sikur te mos ishin Hackers, te gjithe do ishim duke perdorur akoma windows 98.

4. Aftesia dhe talenti, si cdo gje, mund te perdoret ne menyre te drejte a te gabuar. Keshtu do te gjeni nga ata qe kane etike a nga ata qe nuk kane.
Do te gjeni nga ata qe mendojne se njohuria, i perket races njerezore, e nuk mund te kufizohet duke i vene nje cmim prej $100 nje libri.
Do te gjeni nga ata te cilet mundohen te bejne vjedhje me karta kredie.

Po ne cdo rast, askush nuk mund te mohoje qe sprovimi i vazhdueshem i teknologjise se informacionit nga ana e Hackers, ka sjelle nje permiresim progresiv  te sitemeve operative, sigurise, aplikacioneve web sic eshte edhe ky forum, liri te aksesit te informacionit te kufizuar, skandale financiare te kompanive te medha qe mundohen t'ju shesin sapun per djathe, t'ju lidhin ne menyre te turpshme me produktet e tyre, apo akoma me keq... te pergjojne cfare jeni duke bere ne qetesine e shtepise suaj me PC tuaj.

----------


## Troyan.

E dini ju pse jeni kunder hacker-ave?
Sepse edhe ata qe vjedhin ne banke, vjedhin nje program dhe e bejne nje crack per te dhe pastaj e shperndajne pa pagese edhe nese kushton 1000$, e quajne veten hacker. Po ne fakte e quajne gabimisht.
Sepse hacker nuk do te thote hajdut siq tha antari siper meje, te gjithe mund ta kuptoni gabimisht.
Poashtu edhe antari "Don't" e ka shume gabim kur ka thene se disa hacker te lejne pa para dhe disa te tjere te pasurojne. *ATA NUK JANE HACKERS.*
Pra ka dy terme:
*HACKER - EKSPLORUES
CRACKER - HAJDUT, KRIMINEL* apo quane si te doni.
Poashtu mund ti ndani edhe ne:
*WHITE HAT - QE BENE SIGURIMIN E NJE SISTEMI, DHE NUK I BEN DEM ATI;
GREY HAT - NDONJEHERE EDHE VJEDHIN, POR NDONJEHERE JO;*
dhe
*BLACK HAT - KRIMINELA, HAJDUT ETJ.*

----------


## Mr-Bledi

ej po ne njefare menyre eshte vjedhje sepse ne kenaqemi me veten por ne anen tjeter demet jane te konsiderueshme per ownerin! 

@troja
thanks per micro fjalorin pasi une e konsideroja veten nje hack te mire ku ne fakt sa kam fillu me be shutdown pc e dikujt duke gjurmu IP :PP

----------


## Force-Intruder

> CRACKER - HAJDUT, KRIMINEL[/B] apo quane si te doni.



Ja ke fut kot... Si fillim duhet kuptuar qe nuk mund te jesh kurre nje hacker i plotesuar pa qene cracker.
Cracking ka te beje me thyrjen e masave mbrojtese dhe te sigurise, deshifrim e gjera te ngjashme. 
Po te ishe hacker e te merrje nje hash, c'do te beje me te nese nje cracker nuk do kishte ndertuar nje program crack per hashet? SI do ti beje sniff te dhenave ne nje rrjet te enkriptuar?

Nuk mund te kete hacker te plotesuar pa cracker... pra cracker nuk eshte personazhi negativ. Eshte thjesht dikush me i specializuar ne dicka.
Edhe ky mund ta perdore per mire a per keq aftesine e tj.

Ka femije nga 12 vjec qe lexojne ASM sikur te ishin perralla e kesulekuqes. Si kujton se arrin te gezosh nje WINDOWS 7 kur micrsoft ka investuar miliona dollare vetem ne sistemin anti-pirateri?





> ej po ne njefare menyre eshte vjedhje sepse ne kenaqemi me veten por ne anen tjeter demet jane te konsiderueshme per ownerin!


Demet e konsiderueshme? Hhahahaha... *microsoft fiton dhjetera miliona dollare ne dite* e ti thua deme?

E di qe biznesi i warez eshte ne mes te te pareve ne bote per marzh fitimi pas droges? Qarkullojne miliarda dollare. Ti kujton realisht se nuk kane pjese ne gjithe kete thele kompanite? Mos u tregoni naive?

Une nuk shikoj ndonje hacker te pasurohet, nderkohe qe korporatat multi-miliardere behen per dite e me te forta.

Po mire... nese jeni kaq te ndjeshem cuna, ikni blini word edhe paketen office te ligjshme edhe paguani 700 dollare. Blini edhe windows edhe paguani nja 300 dollare te tjere.
Blini cdo loje, cdo kenge, cdo film.... po vetem mos ejani me ketu ne forum te beni kerkesa : "A me gjen dot kush kete program???"

----------


## Mr-Bledi

> Po mire... nese jeni kaq te ndjeshem cuna, ikni blini word edhe paketen office te ligjshme edhe paguani 700 dollare. Blini edhe windows edhe paguani nja 300 dollare te tjere.
> Blini cdo loje, cdo kenge, cdo film.... po vetem mos ejani me ketu ne forum te beni kerkesa : "A me gjen dot kush kete program???"


atehere do i'a kisha bere gropen vetes... po qe ka ne net tutto se si te hackosh?? ca i thua kesaj ti???

----------


## Enii

hackera per tu fut ke bankat apo institucionet hajt me ,.. po hackera per te pare ca kane te tjeret ne facebook hahahaha .. sjane hackera po njerez koti

----------

